# Log cabin - 39ac - Jackie Clay's neighbor



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is a homesteaders dream if you want seculsion and wilderness. I have it on good authority that the owner will accept $119K.

This place has 8 bedrooms and 4 baths. Get your friends and relatives together and make this your "Bug Out" hideaway for TEOTWAWKI!

http://www.trulia.com/property/3043727412-63370-County-Road-557-Cook-MN-55723


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

*drool*


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I would LOVE to move back to MN after the nest is empty, but DH wouldn't enjoy that much snow & cold on a FT basis... my extended family is around Menahga and I would love to be near them! Or some of them. :teehee:


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

ok whats the catch?$120K for 39 acres???? AND an 8 bedroom house.....

for the OLD 4 bedroom house IN town we bought last year we gave $108K and the owner really wanted more but no one else had come up with a better offer..... and he was motivated..... ok i admit we live in Idaho and its not really cold here, but we have a similar climate and job market... or lack of one......

Ifin i had the extra, i would jump on it really for $120K.....

William
Idaho


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

OHHHH, drooling I love the place. I don't think DH would be interested in moving though. ;(


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

oh man. That is awesome! seriously awesome. And seriously far from dh's work unfortunately. =(

Someday.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I love that


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It does look nice but it would be tough to move these old bones out of the south.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Just gorgeous! But, alas, we just moved and I'm NOT going to consider moving again in the near future!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Here are another couple of sites that give a little more info and a few more pictures:

http://www.weichert.com/36081213/

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/63370-County-Road-557-Cook-MN-55723/2127792011_zpid/

7500 square feet, wow! That could be really expensive to heat. One says there are 9 bedrooms and the other one says 10. It does say they are small, but that it would be easy to open them up to enlarge. They both say that the 4 bathrooms are 1 full bath, 1 three-quarter bath and 2 half-baths.

It does say it's surrounded by public land, and it has fruit trees, woods and a creek. And look at that barn/garage! Oh, and it also has a separate guest cabin. Sounds great, and I'd like to move, uh, MORE north, but don't know if I could stand that much cold, lol. Besides, I'm single...what on earth would I do with that much house??  The only real downside I see is the low ceilings. I live in an old mobile with ceilings that low, and sometimes I feel downright claustrophobic!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice, but at least half the paneling would have to go. If you look at the website and the hallway picture -- no, that'd have to be changed.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, but it is Minnesota... that ought to bring the price down some  Nothing against the state or the people, just the weather


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Uh, who is Jackie Clay?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

L.A. said:


> Uh, who is Jackie Clay?


I think he was a boxer, changed his name to Muhammed Ali?


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

L.A. said:


> Uh, who is Jackie Clay?


http://www.backwoodshome.com/blogs/JackieClay/


----------



## northstitch (Jul 28, 2011)

Very interesting, Way to big for little ol' me tho. Looks like it would be a cool set up for a bed and breakfast or something like that.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd take it as long as I could get a decent internet connection. He willing to carry the loan?


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Drool doesn't even begin to describe MY reaction to this place. Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

too much wood for me..I live in a small log home and broke up the all wood interior with some white painted plaster board room division walls..much "lighter"!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Muhammad Ali's name was Cassius Clay.

I could see myself living in that house. Bedrooms are not tiny compared to the ones here. Just a little too far to drive to work though.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Sorry I cannot answer any of your questions.....I'm just the messenger.

Cook, MN is about 130 miles NE of us. 

Cook, MN is also about 28 miles N or Virginia, MN which is in the heart of Minnesota's Iron Range. The Iron Range is booming and jobs are becoming plentiful. In fact, this mornings news announced that US Steel Co. is investing $300 million expansion of its KeeTac taconite mine.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, that's a bit north of Hibbing, Bob Dylan's childhood hometown. Really cold, long winters, if I recall scattered comments correctly. Doing a quick Google-snoop using the address, I see the "story" is in part that the place was built 15 years ago by a couple named Hays who adopted (or maybe fostered?) thirteen kids with fetal alcohol syndrome. They had some web presence and I'd suppose operations out of the places as "Hayskids," with plans for "creating a school of transition for young adults with FASD" (apparently Mr. Hays' words in a posting asking about potting soil mixing.) That would explain the multiple small bedrooms and "institutional" kitchen facility. Might not have much "homesteading" potential in place like well-established gardens and pastures with the kids' limitations and time requirements? Hope it closed down or moved in a smooth fashion and not with disruption to a well-meaning couple and a bunch of dependents.

Edit to blip speculation of poor economy on noticing CF's post above.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

That is just beatiful. And a big plus IMO on the neighbor. She is my hero! Only down fall - winters. IL winters are hard enough on me now haha. Oh I do wish it was all here.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I saw that too, lol, but didn't know whether to mention it in my previous post, didn't know if that would help or hurt interest in the place. I think it was great that they did that, though (and it explains the many small rooms and long hallway), and hope like you that it wasn't a problem for the residents when it closed down.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Raynaud's or not, I love winter! Totally looks like my kind of place. Especially the amount of bedrooms and the kitchen...after all, i would have to steal away my 12 grandkids to move from here. I am not so sure about being surround by public land though if i read that correctly.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Where's that winning lottery ticket when I need it?


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Madame said:


> Where's that winning lottery ticket when I need it?


Thinking nthe same here!!!LOL

Would eb a greta place loads of storage, could prob rent out rooms to hunters and earn some income..


----------



## LariatLady (Feb 1, 2009)

Blu3duk said:


> ok whats the catch?$120K for 39 acres???? AND an 8 bedroom house.....


That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!!


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

know a little bit about the state since I live here.

It's in the middle of absolutely no where without any "amenities" that people demand.

It's built to a specific type of lifestyle and that ain't mainstream.


If you think of the southern backwood hicks that are on the TV doing the catfish hunting and stuff, this neighborhood is the snowbelt brotheren.


----------



## LariatLady (Feb 1, 2009)

Possum Belly said:


> It does look nice but it would be tough to move these old bones out of the south.


Yeah, especially to MINNESOTA!!!







lol.


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Boy, I love the looks of it!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Blu3duk said:


> ok whats the catch?$120K for 39 acres???? AND an 8 bedroom house.....


Location location and location. It appears to be in an area that has lots of snow and the house would be a bugger to heat. No telling what the tax structure is like and it would cost a lot to heat the place. Minnysoda gets coooooold during their 9 months of winter.... and heating fuel aint cheap... did I mention you will freeze to death there?!?! Those photos were most likely taken in august... notice how theres only a couple feet of snow left?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, Minnesota is no place for whimps..... 

Oh and BTW, Minnesotans who buy fuel for heat don't spend anywheres near what Southeners pay for AC.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> Yeah, Minnesota is no place for whimps.....


Winter tends to be it's own filter.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

farmerj said:


> Winter tends to be it's own filter.


Ubettcha! Winter keeps out the riff-raff.


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

If I had the money, I would head out tomorrow!...Give me a $150,000.00 and watch this old country gal head that way!...Beautiful!...OldGrouch would be all for it!


----------



## northstitch (Jul 28, 2011)

OH YEAH !! We are some tough cookies aren't we ???


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Wondering about that price. Extremly cheap for minn property as far as Ive heard. Does it have ample water? Is it accessible all year?


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

It's an area that is know for being brutal in the winter. International Falls is not far from here and is labelled the coldest place in the Lower 48 states.

your "neighbor" is Boundary Waters Canoe Area. It's a NO MOTOR recreation area. you walk, bike or canoe into this place. It's even a restricted airspace with no planes allowed.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I want it!!!!!! Just need to talk the 8 children in to divying up their part and we will be all set.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Well that is a sweet looking place to be sure... don't think I could handle being any more north than I am right now though. I am two hours south of where I used to live in MN and I can feel a difference.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

Know the feeling. Used to live in moorhead now down closer to Minneapolis


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

LOL farmerj, if I got any farther south now I'd be in Iowa.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

farmerj said:


> It's an area that is know for being brutal in the winter. International Falls is not far from here and is labelled the coldest place in the Lower 48 states.
> 
> your "neighbor" is Boundary Waters Canoe Area. It's a NO MOTOR recreation area. you walk, bike or canoe into this place. It's even a restricted airspace with no planes allowed.


Actually as a former Minnesotian that lived in the arrowhead region , I would beg to differ on this point. 

International Falls is the coldest *major* National Weather Service station outside Alaska..... HOWEVER... the area between Embarrass (the cold spot), Tower, and Babbit - Where I lived on Feb 2, 1996- rivals and beats I.F., regularly. 

How Cold Can It Get? Feb. 2, 1996, just south of Tower in St. Louis County, a volunteer observer for the National Weather Service recorded an air temperature of minus 60 F-the coldest official measurement ever made in Minnesota. Feb. 8, 1899, Roseau had an afternoon high of minus 39 F. This record-low daily high temperature occurred amid one of the longest, coldest spells in Minnesota's climate history. From Jan. 26 through Feb. 12, 1899, the temperature in Roseau never reached zero.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Location location and location. It appears to be in an area that has lots of snow and the house would be a bugger to heat. No telling what the tax structure is like and it would cost a lot to heat the place. Minnysoda gets coooooold during their 9 months of winter.... and heating fuel aint cheap... did I mention you will freeze to death there?!?! Those photos were most likely taken in august... notice how theres only a couple feet of snow left?


Photos likely taken in august!!!:hysterical:ound:


----------

